

ASK HN: What do you think of the Darpa Cyber Grand Challenge? - rfreytag

I would like to know what HN readers think of:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.darpa.mil&#x2F;cybergrandchallenge&#x2F;<p>Do you think this might rapidly advance the field the way the last DARPA competition advanced autonomous vehicles?
======
davidsmith8900
\- I think it's a good challenge.

